# الاهوت و الناسوت ؟ بتفصيل اكتر



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*صباح الخير او مساء الخير اينما كنتم*

*كنت قد وعدت سابقا عني اعمل موضوع اسئل فيها عن الاهوت و الناسوت*

*ما هوا الاهوت و ما هوا الناسوت*

*و ما معني ان المسيح له روح انسانيه الي جانب التجسد اللاهي*

*انا لما جيت قريت و اتعمقت الي فهمته كان ان المسيح كان كلمه الله و تجسد بجسد بشري لان النزول لعالم الماده يقتضي وجود الجسم البشري و عشان يفدي الانسان بنفس طبيعه جسمهم*

*بس الي فهمته ان الروح روح الهيه و الجسم جسم بشري*

*فهل هناك نفس انسانيه ايضا لاني لم افهم ما معني اتحاد الاهوت بالناسوت *

*انا افتكرت ان الكلمه حلت جوا الجسد و بس*

*و انا قريت ان البروتستانت الانجيليين و الكاثوليك بيؤمنوا بان المسيح له طبيعه بشريه و طبيعه الهيه*

*اي طبيعتين و مشيئتين*

*و الارثوذوكس الاقباط بالذات بيقولوا انها طبيعه و مشيئه واحده*

*برضه الجزء دا مش فهمته خاااااااالص*

*يعني فهمت الثالوث و فهمت حاجات كتير و مش فهمت النقطه دي خالص*

*لانكم كل ما تردوا تقولوا الاهوت حل بالملء في الناسوت*

*مش فاهمه..........*


*شكرا ليكم علي سعه صدركم و تحملي حتي الان*

*و اعترف*

*المسيحييه عقيده صعبه صعبه صعبه لم اقول انها زائفه اطلاقا و لكن يبدو ان عدم الفهم هوا السبب في اتجاه البعض لاديان اخري*

*و شكرا ليكم*


----------



## christianbible5 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

> *و انا قريت ان البروتستانت الانجيليين والكاثوليك بيؤمنوا بان المسيح له طبيعه بشريه و طبيعه الهيه*
> *اي طبيعتين و مشيئتين*


*المرجع لو سمحت...*
*وليا عودة باذن الرب يسوع...*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

المرجع اني سمعتها من حد

و لكن يبدو ان معلوماته غلط

ماهو اصلي مش فاهمه

و شكرا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> *صباح الخير او مساء الخير اينما كنتم*
> 
> *كنت قد وعدت سابقا عني اعمل موضوع اسئل فيها عن الاهوت و الناسوت*
> 
> ...





*اخي الحبيب truthseeker5

ممكن اشرح لك علي حسب ما فهمت من كلامك 

ان السيد المسيح طبعتين قبل الاتحاد طبيعه بشريه وطبيعه الهية  واتحدت الطبيعتين اصبحت طبيعه واحده بدون اختلاط او امتزاج او تغير في احشاء السيده العذراء


الطبيعه البشريه فيها روح زي روحك بطبط اللي هي الروح الانسانيه وهي دي اللي انفصلت عن جسد المسيح علي الصليب  وكدة يكون الجسد كامل  ودي بعيده عن الطبيعه الهيه دي حاجه تاني 

يارب اكون عرفت اشرح 

تحياتي*


----------



## geegoo (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*أولا :
 لا تشغلي نفسك بالخلافات الطائفية لسببين 
لأنه ممنوع التطرق لها في المنتدي 
و الثاني و هو الاهم لفائدتك الشخصية فالثوابت و نقاط الاتفاق اكثر بكثير من نقاط الاختلاف ..
ثانيا :
 رب المجد يسوع المسيح هو ناسوت كامل متحد باللاهوت ...
ناسوت فيه نفس بشرية و روح بشرية و جسد بشري ...
لذلك موت المسيح علي الصليب هو انفصال للروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري و لكن كلاهما في اتحاد مع لاهوت الله غير المحدود ...
فيه مثل بسيط شوية هو الحديد المحمي بالنار ..
حين تتحد النار بالحديد يقع عليه ما يقع علي الحديد البارد من طرق و تشكيل دون أن تتأثر النار ...
كذلك الجسد الذي اتخذه الهنا القدوس من كلية الطهر مريم والدة الاله ... في حال اتحاده بنار اللاهوت غير المحدودة ..
يقع علي الجسد كل عوارض البشرية فيما عدا الخطية ...
فهو قدوس بلا عيب ...
ثالثا :
ملء اللاهوت هو بالنسبة للجسد البشري " الناسوت " و ليس بالنسبة للاهوت بطبيعة الحال فاللاهوت غير محدود و بقي غير محدود حتي حين ملأ الناسوت ..
مثل بسيط كوب موضوع في محيط .. الكوب يصل للملء من ماء المحيط و لكن يظل المحيط غير محدود نسبيا للكوب ..
سلام و نعمة لكي .. 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اوك

سوري لو تطرقت لموضوع الطوائف و انا حقيقي نفسي كلكم تبقوا طايفه واحده بدون تقسيمات بس لا ننكر طبعا انه هناك اختلاف في التقاليد هسميها تقاليد لا طوائف عشان كلمه طوائف وحشه

انا تطرقت بس لاني اكثر قاراءاتي كانت حسب التقليد الانجيلي

ثم الكاثوليكي 

فسؤالي عن التقاليد (المذاهب) من باب التبحر لا اشاعه اي نوع من الفرقه او الانقسام

نيجي بقي للي فهمته

انا الي فهمته ان الاهوت كلمه معاناها الطبيعه الالهيه

و الناسوت الطبيعه البشريه الشامله للجسم و الروح البشريين

و ان الاهوت الي هيا الطبيعه الالهيه ملئت الجسم دا تماما زي ما تكون كوبايه في محيط

و ان الاتحاد دا حصل لما مريم حملت بالجسد دا

يعني بمعني اصح ان الكلمه الالهيه اللوغوس يعني كانت ماليه و مغرقه الجسم دا عالاخر و برضه still لسه في السما و ما اتقولبتش في الجسم دا و انحصرت فيه

 و ان الجسم دا نقطه في محيط و ان الي ينطبق عالجسم البشري دا من ملء انطبق عالروح البشريه دي

و ان هما ما فارقوش بعض خالص اصل موضوع ان المسيح كان له روح بشريه كمان اذهلني جدا لاني قريت قد ما قريت المصادر ساعات مش دقيقه ولا بتشرح عدل 

هيا صعبه جدا الموضوع دا بس ارجو تصحيح ما فهمت منكم و ارجو مزيد من الردود لان الموضوع واسع شويه

و شكرا

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اما عن موضوع والده الاله( الثيوتيكوس) دا له موضوع لوحده بعد فتره كدا اسئل فيه و عن اصل الموضوع عشان حبه حبه شويه شويه اكون استوعبت عشان الاستعجال وحش

و لو اني بقالي فتره طويله اصلا بقراء و عارفه كتير بس المواضيع ساحت بقي في مخي و احيانا عندي معلومات مش سليمه

اصلح الي ملي دماغي الاول و بعدين ادخل وارد جديد

و شكرا ليكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخت الفاضلة اتركينى ثوان معدودات وسوف اعود لكى بالجواب الذى تريدينه لأنى اعرف اين المشكلة

سلام ملك السلام
*


----------



## christianbible5 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا اعلم اذا كنت تسألين عن شهادة الكتاب المقدس...*
*فالكتاب المقدس يوضح لنا بما لا داع للشك...*
*كولوسي 2: 8و9*
*8 اُنْظُرُوا انْ لاَ يَكُونَ احَدٌ يَسْبِيكُمْ بِالْفَلْسَفَةِ وَبِغُرُورٍ بَاطِلٍ، حَسَبَ تَقْلِيدِ النَّاسِ، حَسَبَ ارْكَانِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْمَسِيحِ. 
9 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً. 
الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا جامعه عالعتب الحقيقه بجد تعباكم 

اومال لو كنت دخلت منتداكم في اول رحلتي الطويله كنت عملت فيكم ايه هههههههه

منتظره رد مالوكا الرائع

سلام ليكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> *و انا قريت ان البروتستانت الانجيليين و الكاثوليك بيؤمنوا بان المسيح له طبيعه بشريه و طبيعه الهيه*
> 
> *اي طبيعتين و مشيئتين*
> 
> ...


 
الاختلاف في العناوين فقط ( طبيعة او طبيعتين ) وقد ظهرت هذه العناوين للرد على هرطقات معينة ، باختصار شديد :

الهرطقة الاولى قالت المسيح ذاب الناسوت في اللاهوت وعملوا طبيعة واحدة، فالرد كان ان الطبيعتين كانتا موجودتين بلا امتزاج ولا تغيير ولا تمييز ، 

الهرطقة الثانية قالت المسيح كان انسان حل فيه اللاهوت ، فكان الرد  انه كان الطبيعتين منذ البداية في طبيعة المسيح الواحد  ( اللاهوت والناسوت ) بلا امتزاج ولا تغيير ولا تمييز .

اذا الاختلاف هو اختلاف العناوين ، اما شرح العناوين ستجدي انه واحد في كل الطوائف ، وانا اقول لك الكلام عن خبرة حياتيه ودراسة طويلة جدا لكل ما تقوله الطائفة بنفسها ( لا ما تقوله الطائفة عن الاخرى) . 

الموضوع اشبه وكأنك تسمعين محادثة تليفونية بين شخصين من جهة شخص واحد فقط يتكلم ، فانت تسمعين الرد ولم تسمعي السؤال ، وكما قلت لك السؤالين مختلفين ، فالرد لكل واحد منهم كان له عنوان مختلف لكن شرح العناوين كلها متفق على شيء واحد .

في شخص المسيح الواحد ، اللاهوت والناسوت ، منذ لحظة بشارة الملاك كانا في احشاء مريم العذراء ( او بصورة ادق ) بحلول الروح القدس عليها ، لم يكن اي لحظة او طرفة عين شخص المسيح في احشاء العذراء لاهوت فقط او ناسوت فقط ، وهذا الشخص ( المسيح ) الله الظاهر في الجسد ، استمر هكذا الى ان اجتاز بوابة الموت وقام وصعد الى السموات ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) .

هل الاجابة كافية ام نريد مزيد من الايضاح ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

يا لهويييييييييييييي طلع عندي اخطاء اعظم من مارقيون و نسطور في يوم واحد هههههههههههههه مهرطقه انا 

نيومان ....مالوكا ردودكم حلوه و تستاهل تتقري اكتر من مره لاجل الفهم و ياريت الموضوع يتثبت كمان

بس فعلا

مين يقدر يحتوي ربنا و يحصره في تعريف في كلمتين و هو عايز مجلدات و سنين

اتاري فيه ناس مش همها تعرفه خالص للاسف عشان كدا 


هبقي اقري تاني و اسئل في اي جزئيه

عذبتكم يا جماعه 

اما عن كلامي عن التقاليد اقصد الطوائف دا من باب المعرفه العامه انما لا اقصد اي نعره طائفيه وحشه ابداو عفوا لو تطرقت لموضوع الطوائف و لكن حتما ان وصلت يوما للايمان حتما سوف يكون لي طائفه و تقليدا

و اتمني توحد الكل و عفوا مكنتش اعرف عن الكلام عن الطوائف ممنوع

عذبتكم معايا شويه انا هراجع الرد اكتر من مره و هشوف بقي

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 ديسمبر 2009)

> مالوكا



*مولكا ملوكان

هذا ليس ناسوتا ولاهوتا !!

ههههههه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

سوريييييييييييي اصل اسمك صعب شويه

ليا عوده للتعليق علي ردي نيومان و مولكا بالتفصيل

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> في شخص المسيح الواحد ، اللاهوت والناسوت ، منذ لحظة بشارة الملاك كانا في احشاء مريم العذراء ( او بصورة ادق ) بحلول الروح القدس عليها ، لم يكن اي لحظة او طرفة عين شخص المسيح في احشاء العذراء لاهوت فقط او ناسوت فقط ، وهذا الشخص ( المسيح ) الله الظاهر في الجسد ، استمر هكذا الى ان اجتاز بوابة الموت وقام وصعد الى السموات ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) .
> 
> هل الاجابة كافية ام نريد مزيد من الايضاح ؟


 
تمام كدا 

يعني من في السموات الان مرفوع يعني هوا تجسد اقنوم الكلمه (الابن يعني) و هوا دا الي قام من الموت

استحملوا اختراعاتي بقي:smi411:

و شكرا


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> تمام كدا
> 
> يعني من في السموات الان مرفوع يعني هوا تجسد اقنوم الكلمه (الابن يعني) و هوا دا الي قام من الموت
> 
> ...




*هاعمل لك مجمع مسكونى حالا ههههه

لا ، بصى اقنوم الكلمة هو الجوهر الإلهى اما المسيح هو ظهور اقنوم الكلمة

فقط اردت التوضيح*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 ديسمبر 2009)

> *اهااااااا عشان كدا كان بيطلق علي نفسه في الانجيل احيانا ابن الانسان*



*يعنى 

هو مش صح اوى بس برضوا صح

لأن لقب ابن الإنسان ( بالتعريف الــ ) هو لفظ لاهوتى يدل على الوهية المسيح وسوف اتطرق فى موضوع آخر الى هذا حين تسألى *













> *الايه الاولي بعتبرها احد الادله عالكلام*


*
ادلة على الكلام وليكى انتى شخصيا

لأنك قلتى ان المسيحية صعبة وانا برد عليكى ان الله بنفسه هو من قال هذا 
انه عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد

*


> انا اعلم انه ظهر لابراهيم مره يوم ما كان ناوي يدبح اسحاق
> 
> هل من مواقف اخري بايات في العهد القديم يعني وضع الايات



*لا اللى ظهر لإبراهيم فى الوقت دة هو ملاك و منعه عن انه يؤذى ابنه اسحق ووقتها رأى حمل نازلا من لاسماء فأخذه مكان ابنه

اما عن الأيات فأفضل ان اتركها الآن حتى تركزى معى فى الشرح ولا تتشعبى أكثر*



> تمام انا لغتي العربيه اصلا مش حلوه رديئه شويه



*
لا مش اللغة العربية

لما نقول " الكلمة " بنتكلم بصفة التذكير وليس التأنيث

يعنى نقول الكلمة جاء وليس جاءت

وهكذا على الروح القدس نقول الروح القدس حل علينا وليس الروح القدس حلت علينا

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

عذبناك يا  مولكا في التوبيك دا

يعطيك العافيه

وشكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *لا اللى ظهر لإبراهيم فى الوقت دة هو ملاك و منعه عن انه يؤذى ابنه اسحق ووقتها رأى حمل نازلا من لاسماء فأخذه مكان ابنه*​


 
لا يا مولكا معلش في الجزئية دي ، لم يظهر لا ملاك ولا الله ظهورا مرئيا بالعين ، ولكن ابراهيم سمع صوتا وكلاما من الله خلفه ، ولما التفت رأي الذبيحة من السماء خلفه .

الموضوع ده له قصة مختلفة تماما عن الظهور المرئي ، ولكن كان ظهورا الهيا نعم ، ورأي ابراهيم وتهلل وفرح ، وقد اشار السيد المسيح الى هذه الحادثة في يوحنا اصحاح 8 ، ممكن نحكيها لو ارادت الاخت الباحثة عن الحق ، فهي قصة معزية ومفرحة وتثبت ايضا ، ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

احكوها من فضلكم

اصل دي مرتبطه بالموضوع الي هوا الاهوت و الناسوت بتوسع

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اصل ليه انا قولت ان موقف ابراهيم كان فيه ظهور الهي

عشان انا شوفت فيلم اجنبي عن قصه النبي ابراهيم من شهر 

و دا الي فهمته من المشهد وقتها

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

في يوحنا الاصحاح 8 حدث حوار ساخن بين السيد المسيح واليهود عن علاقتهم بابراهيم ابوهم ، والمسيح يقول لهم ان ابناء ابراهيم يؤمنون مثل ايمان ابراهيم ويعملون اعمال ابراهيم ابوهم ، ولكن السيد المسيح قال لهم انكم تفعلون مشيئة ابليس ابوكم . 

الحوار في الاصحاح 8 يستحق ان يقرأ ، ولكن نأتي الى هذه الجزئية الهامة في الحوار :

(2 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «الآنَ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ بِكَ شَيْطَاناً. قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ: «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 
53 أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ. وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟» 
54 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئاً. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ 
55 وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِباً لَكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ. 
56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». 
57 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» 
58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 
59 فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا. )
(يوحنا 8 )

الان قال السيد المسيح تقريران هامان 
التقرير الاول : انه ( كائن قبل ابراهيم ) 
التقرير الثاني : ابراهيم رأي يوم المسيح فرأى وفرح !!!

التقرير الاول ، هو ان المسيح هو الله ، واستخدم اسم الله ( الكائن ) الذي اعلن به الله عن نفسه لاول مرة لموسى ( تثنية 3) 

وطبعا التعبير هنا اما خطأ لغوي ، واما انه يقصده ( الصحيح لغويا ، قبل ابراهيم انا كنت ) ولكنه قال ( انا كائن ) اي (الوجود الازلي المستمر ) .

انا كائن = الاسم الذي اعلنه الله لموسى ( أهيه أشير أهيه ) بمعنى ( الكائن الذي هو الكائن ) . او كما جائت في الترجمات الانجليزية I AM ، نفس الاسم الذي استخدمه المسيح هو الذي استخدمه الله ، ولهذا السبب اراد اليهود ان يرجموه لقولهم له (فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ. ) (يوحنا 5: 18) وايضا ( أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»)(يوحنا 10: 33)

نأتي للتقرير الثاني ، كيف رأي ابراهيم يوم المسيح وتهلل وفرح ؟؟

هذا ما سأكتبه في المداخلة القادمة ، فانتظروني .


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2009)

تم تحرير الموضوع من المشاركات الخارجة و الخاطئة


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخت العزيزة truthseeker5
هل هناك تساؤلات آخرى ام تم تقديم الإجابة عليها؟
نصيحة من اخ، راجعي الكمية الكبيرة التي كتبناها عن التجسد و الناسوت و اللاهوت في المنتدى، ستفيدك أيضاً.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اوكي يا ماي روك

اعذرني لو ليا اخطاء عقائديه في كتاباتي

بالنسبه ليا هيا تعبير عن الي بفهمه لكن انا عارفه انها تجرح بالنسبه لكم و مليانه اخطاء فاسفه لو صدرت حاجه زي كدا

اما بالنسبه لكم المواضيع الي في المنتدي لا اخفي عليك المنتدي بحررررررررررر و البحث فيه صععععععععب لازم index المواضيع يتجدد شويه خاصه ان قسم الشبهات و قسم لااسئله و الاجوبه مليانييييييييييييين عالاخر

بس انا طرحت الموضوع و بادرت بطرحه عشان انا بسئل الاسئله من زوايتي انا الفكريه لان الجزئيات الي بسئل فيها غير الي حد تاني بيسئل فيها 

شكرا علي تعبكم يا جماعه

عذبتكم شويه 

دمتم بخير

انا مش هسئل تااااااااااني الا لما استوعب الكم الغني الي في الموضوع دا الاول نستوعب و بعدين نبقي نسئل تاني

سلام


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ولا يهمك يا اختي
اقرأي و استوعبي و ارجعي هنا ان واجهك اي سؤال في الموضوع

الرب يكون معك و يقود خطواتك


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اكمل والا ايه ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> اكمل والا ايه ؟؟


 
بالطبع


----------



## My Rock (22 ديسمبر 2009)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع
الرجاء التركيز في الموضوع و عدم تشتيته


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف رأي ابراهيم يوم المسيح وفرح وتهلل ؟؟

اولا نضع النص الكتابي :

1 وَحَدَثَ بَعْدَ هَذِهِ الامُورِ انَّ اللهَ امْتَحَنَ ابْرَاهِيمَ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا ابْرَاهِيمُ». فَقَالَ: «هَئَنَذَا». 
2 فَقَالَ: «خُذِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ اسْحَاقَ وَاذْهَبْ الَى ارْضِ الْمُرِيَّا وَاصْعِدْهُ هُنَاكَ مُحْرَقَةً عَلَى احَدِ الْجِبَالِ الَّذِي اقُولُ لَكَ». 
3 فَبَكَّرَ ابْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحا وَشَدَّ عَلَى حِمَارِهِ وَاخَذَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ غِلْمَانِهِ مَعَهُ وَاسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ وَشَقَّقَ حَطَبا لِمُحْرَقَةٍ وَقَامَ وَذَهَبَ الَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ اللهُ. 
4 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ رَفَعَ ابْرَاهِيمُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَابْصَرَ الْمَوْضِعَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ 
5 فَقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ لِغُلامَيْهِ: «اجْلِسَا انْتُمَا هَهُنَا مَعَ الْحِمَارِ وَامَّا انَا وَالْغُلامُ فَنَذْهَبُ الَى هُنَاكَ وَنَسْجُدُ ثُمَّ نَرْجِعُ الَيْكُمَا». 
6 فَاخَذَ ابْرَاهِيمُ حَطَبَ الْمُحْرَقَةِ وَوَضَعَهُ عَلَى اسْحَاقَ ابْنِهِ وَاخَذَ بِيَدِهِ النَّارَ وَالسِّكِّينَ. فَذَهَبَا كِلاهُمَا مَعا. 
7 وَقَالَ اسْحَاقُ لابْرَاهِيمَ ابِيهِ: «يَا ابِي». فَقَالَ: «هَئَنَذَا يَا ابْنِي». فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا النَّارُ وَالْحَطَبُ وَلَكِنْ ايْنَ الْخَرُوفُ لِلْمُحْرَقَةِ؟» 
8 فَقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ: «اللهُ يَرَى لَهُ الْخَرُوفَ لِلْمُحْرَقَةِ يَا ابْنِي». فَذَهَبَا كِلاهُمَا مَعا. 
9 فَلَمَّا اتَيَا الَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ اللهُ بَنَى هُنَاكَ ابْرَاهِيمُ الْمَذْبَحَ وَرَتَّبَ الْحَطَبَ وَرَبَطَ اسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ وَوَضَعَهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ فَوْقَ الْحَطَبِ. 
10 ثُمَّ مَدَّ ابْرَاهِيمُ يَدَهُ وَاخَذَ السِّكِّينَ لِيَذْبَحَ ابْنَهُ. 
11 فَنَادَاهُ مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «ابْرَاهِيمُ ابْرَاهِيمُ». فَقَالَ: «هَئَنَذَا» 
12 فَقَالَ: «لا تَمُدَّ يَدَكَ الَى الْغُلامِ وَلا تَفْعَلْ بِهِ شَيْئا لانِّي الْانَ عَلِمْتُ انَّكَ خَائِفٌ اللهَ فَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ عَنِّي». 
13 فَرَفَعَ ابْرَاهِيمُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ وَاذَا كَبْشٌ وَرَاءَهُ مُمْسَكا فِي الْغَابَةِ بِقَرْنَيْهِ فَذَهَبَ ابْرَاهِيمُ وَاخَذَ الْكَبْشَ وَاصْعَدَهُ مُحْرَقَةً عِوَضا عَنِ ابْنِهِ. 
14 فَدَعَا ابْرَاهِيمُ اسْمَ ذَلِكَ الْمَوْضِعِ «يَهْوَهْ يِرْاهْ». حَتَّى انَّهُ يُقَالُ الْيَوْمَ: «فِي جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ يُرَى». 
15 وَنَادَى مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ ابْرَاهِيمَ ثَانِيَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ 
16 وَقَالَ: «بِذَاتِي اقْسَمْتُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ انِّي مِنْ اجْلِ انَّكَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا الامْرَ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ 
17 ابَارِكُكَ مُبَارَكَةً وَاكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ تَكْثِيرا كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ وَكَالرَّمْلِ الَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ وَيَرِثُ نَسْلُكَ بَابَ اعْدَائِهِ 
18 وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ امَمِ الارْضِ مِنْ اجْلِ انَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي». 
19 ثُمَّ رَجَعَ ابْرَاهِيمُ الَى غُلامَيْهِ فَقَامُوا وَذَهَبُوا مَعا الَى بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ. وَسَكَنَ ابْرَاهِيمُ فِي بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ.
(تكوين 22)

المشهد كله نبؤة عن موت المسيح وقيامته وفدائه .

فابراهيم اخذ اسحق وقال لغلاميه بملء الثقة والايمان انه سيذهب للسجود وسيرجع هو واسحق ، الامر الذي قال عنه الوحي :
(17 بِالإِيمَانِ قَدَّمَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْحَاقَ وَهُوَ مُجَرَّبٌ - قَدَّمَ الَّذِي قَبِلَ الْمَوَاعِيدَ، وَحِيدَهُ 
18 الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُ: «إِنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ». 
19 إِذْ حَسِبَ أَنَّ اللهَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى الإِقَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ أَيْضاً، الَّذِينَ مِنْهُمْ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً فِي مِثَالٍ.)
(عبرانيين 11: 17 - 19)


المشوار اخذ ثلاثة ايام يقول ( وفي اليوم الثالث رفع ابراهيم عينيه )
والسيد المسيح قضى في القبر ثلاثة ايام قبل الرجوع حيا من بين الاموات ( تماما مثل النبؤة باسحق ) 


اسحق عندما سأل ابيه ابراهيم ( اين الخروف للمحرقة ؟)
اجابه ابراهيم بالايمان وروح النبؤة ( الله يرى له الخروف للمحرقة يا ابني ) . وبعد الفين سنة نسمع اجابة سؤال اسحق من فم يوحنا المعمدان ( وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ.)(يوحنا 1: 29) 


سمع ابراهيم صوت ( ملاك الرب ) او بالعبرية ( ملاك يهوه ) وهو دائما اشارة الى الابن الازلي في ظهوراته في العهد القديم ، سمع الصوت من خلفه يناديه يا ابراهيم ، فرفع ابراهيم عينيه ونظر فاذا كبش ممسكا في الغابة بقرنيه ، هو ليس كبشا ضالا او تائها ، هو هدية السماء للفداء ، مربوط ومستسلم للفداء والذبح ، كالمسيح تماما 

(6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 
7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.)
(اشعياء 53: 6 - 7)

لم يطلب الله من ابراهيم ان يقدم ذبيحة من حظائره فداء لاسحق ، بالرغم من غنى ابراهيم ، ولكن لكي يقول الله ان الذبيحة الفداء لا يمكن ان تكون من الارض ، بل الذبيحة المقبولة هو آت من السماء ، ولذلك قال يوحنا ( هذا هو حمل الله ) الآتي من السماء .

اطلق ابراهيم على المكان اسم  جبل ( بالعبرية يهوه يراه ) وترجمتها بالعربية ( جبل الرب يرى  بضم الياء وفتح الراء )  وبالانجليزية ( In the mount of the LORD it shall be seen.).

فاذا قال السيد المسيح ان ابراهيم رأي يوم المسيح فرأى وتهلل ، هذا اذا هو اليوم الذي رأي فيه ابراهيم عمل المسيح الكامل ، ولانه اشار الى ان ( يهوه سوف نراه ) وفهم اليهود هذه الاشارة ، فارادوا رجمه بتهمة واحدة دائما ، انه يقول عن نفسه انه الله ، يعادل نفسه بالله ، يرونه (انسانا ويجعل من نفسه الها ) .

فهل فعلا المسيح انسانا جعل من نفسه الها ، ام انه الله القدوس المتواضع الذي جعل من نفسه انسانا ؟؟؟

هذا ما اثبته السيد المسيح بالقول والفعل ، لم يكن ادعاء ولم يكن كلاما ، بل فعلا واثبته بالحياة وبالموت والقيامة .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع اخ نيومان

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

لا الشيطان اعظم يا عم لانه اغوي ادم و حوا

و ربنا بقي من الاصل خلق الموضوع غلط لانه ساب ادم و حواء يغلطوا

سؤال جرئ شويه

مش كان بامكان الله انه يمنع حواء و ادم من الخطا

مش ربنا كلي القدره

هل اعجز قدرته ان ادم مش يغلط

لو  بصيت لها من المنظور دا يبقي ربنا عاجز عن منع الخطأ

لو عقلك راجح اكتر بقي ارفض الفكره من الاصل انه ربنا خلي ادم و حواء يغلطوا اساسا و ان الشيطان بقي نفوذوا اقوي



و اخيرا و ليس اخرا موضوعي للسؤال عن نقطه محدده

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> و اخيرا و ليس اخرا موضوعي للسؤال عن نقطه محدده
> 
> و شكرا


 
وده المهم ، هل اجبنا على سؤالك ، ام ليس بعد ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انا لا دينيه احط يافطه يعني


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> انا لا دينيه احط يافطه يعني


 
الاحسن تعملي توقيع تكتبي فيه انك ( لادينية ) علشان لما تعلني الايمان بالمخلص نعرف برضه لما نلاقي اليافطة اتغيرت باذن المسيح .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

لادينيه يعني تؤمن باله مجهول زي قوله some sort of life force بس واقفه من الاديان مسافه واحده

للاسف يعني الدين الي في البطاقه غير التطبيق

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاحسن تعملي توقيع تكتبي فيه انك ( لادينية ) علشان لما تعلني الايمان بالمخلص نعرف برضه لما نلاقي اليافطة اتغيرت باذن المسيح .


 

مش فاهمه هل اتضايقت يا اخ نيومان ولا مش مصدقني

محدش حاسس بالموضوع غيري علي فكره

و انا مش من مصلحتي اكذب علي فكره

و لما قولت اني لادينيه في منتدي تاتني قالولي حركات مسلمين و طردوني

تحب ابطل اشارك

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> مش فاهمه هل اتضايقت يا اخ نيومان ولا مش مصدقني
> 
> محدش حاسس بالموضوع غيري علي فكره
> 
> ...


 

انا مصدقك ، ولكن انا باصلي من اجل ان يعطيك الله روح الاستنارة في معرفته ، واكيد اخواتي كتير في المنتدى لما بيقروا لك بيصلوا ايضا ، وانا عندي ايمان ان رحلتك في الوصول الى الله الذي يحبك في المسيح يسوع لن تكون طويلة ، انا آسف اذا كان كلامي زعلك !!!


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> مش فاهمه هل اتضايقت يا اخ نيومان ولا مش مصدقني
> 
> محدش حاسس بالموضوع غيري علي فكره
> 
> ...



أختي العزيزة...

من أين فهمت ذلك؟!!

و من معرفتي بالأخ نيومان لا أتصور أنه يستهزئ بك أو تضايق منك...
بل ما يقوله هو جاد فيه...و موجه أساساً للرد على الأخ عمر...

تحياتي و أرجوك لا تنقطعي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

هيا المفروض تكون رحله مش طويله

بس الوصول للقمه سهل و الثبات اسهل

بمعني انه مش عايزه يحصل lapse و لا crisis of faith 

حد غيري كان شاف اختباري كان امن اسرع من كدا بس انا بحب اكون فاهمه كل حاجه

انا دخلت هنا بعد رحله اطلاع بقي عشان ايه اسئل في الي مش فاهماه و اصلح المفاهيم الغلط

سوري يا نيومان انا مش زعلانه خلاص

بس اصل ردك الاول مش فهمت لغته اوي

اما بخصوص الصلاه

هطلب عمل موضوع مستقل لاني حامله هم عيلتي اكتر مني

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> أختي العزيزة...
> 
> من أين فهمت ذلك؟!!
> 
> ...


 
لا و هوا انا هلاقي منتدي زي دا فين تاني رجعني للنت تاني بعد ملل رهيب

و شكرا لك يا  اخي جوني

سلام ليك


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 ديسمبر 2009)

سامحونى
اخت باحثة فهمت نيو مان غلط ونيو مان فهم الأخت غلط

انتوا الإتنين فهمتوا غلط

راجعوا الكلام بصورة اوضح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 ديسمبر 2009)

> حد غيري كان شاف اختباري كان امن اسرع من كدا بس انا بحب اكون فاهمه كل حاجه


واحنا معاكى .. هنفهمك اى حاجة عايزاها.. لانك صادقة مع نفسك



> هطلب عمل موضوع مستقل لاني حامله هم عيلتي اكتر مني


من الجيد جدا ان تشعرى بالهم من اجل عيلتكك ولكن ..
فكرى على النحو التالى .. لو انا عرفت الله الحقيقى .. ساعتها هاقدر افهم عيلتى الحقيقة اللى انا لقيتها. 


بتعجبنى جدا صراحتك ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

عيلتي الحقيقيه اه المؤمنين 

بس روحك بتطحن لان ناس جميله جدا في شخصيتها متروكه 

افتكر فاهمني

و شكرا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
انا كمان اتفهمت غلط .. ( مؤمنين ايه )

قصدى .. انك لما تعرفى الله حق المعرفة .. ساعتها مش هتخافى على عيلتك .. لانك هتفهميهم وتعرفيهم الله الحقيقى..​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اها فهمت

افهمهم ايه ياكلونيييييييييييييييييييي و الكل هيقول دي زي ابوها طالعاله

انا هسيبها علي الي فوق لانه في كل الاديان لا ينسي صح

و شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (23 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> لا الشيطان اعظم يا عم لانه اغوي ادم و حوا
> 
> و ربنا بقي من الاصل *خلق الموضوع غلط* لانه ساب ادم و حواء يغلطوا سؤال جرئ شويه
> 
> ...


 


*الله لا يخلق شئ غلط ... وليس عاجز على الإطلاق *

*لكن عقولنا في كثير من الأحيان لا تستوعب فكر الله وتعامُلاته *

*رجاء *
*فتح موضوع جديد بخصوص هذا السؤال لكي لا يتشتت الموضوع الأصلي *

*مشرف القسم *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

عذرا فريدي

انا طريقه ردي عالاخ كان غلط

هوا كان بيقول انه طريقه الفداء من الخطيئه فيها تنقيص لله فقولت له اليس من الاولي ان ينسب النقص لله انه سمح لادم بالغلط في ملكه ...مش كدا

اسفه جملتي فهمت غلط فريدي

و كمان اسلوبي الاديني الخالي من التحفظ حتي لو بقيت مؤمنه اسلوبي وحش شويه و مش مقبول انا عارفه معلش سوري اوي

شكرا ليك جدا جدا و ارجو ردك في الموضوع الاصلي

عوده للموضوع كي لا يشتت

و شكرا لكم و دمتم بخير


----------



## fredyyy (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*تم نقل جميع المشاركات بالخطية الي *

*موضوع الخطية الأصلية *

*على هذا الرابط *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113704


*رجاء عدم التشعُّب والإلتزام بالموضوع الأصلي *


----------



## My Rock (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الاحبة في المسيح
هناك من يدخل و يشتت الموضوع بأسئلة خارجة بصورة مُتعمدة لكي يُشتت الموضوع و يبعد السائل عن الوصول للإجابة
تم حذف الردود الخارجة لكي نتأكد من توصيل الإجابة لاختنا العزيزة truthseeker5


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ماي روك لتفهمك

دمت بخير

اصل كتر الصفحات و الردود الكتيره الي فيها نزاع لما تيجي تقري بتشتت شويه 

خاصه لو اتشعبنا لموضوع تاني

و شكرا


----------

